# Selling my Remington 11-87 Premier 12ga 2¾-3”



## ZacBass (Aug 11, 2017)

See my add at utahguns.com

http://www.utahguns.com/category/305/Shotguns/listings/57344/Remington-11-87-Premier-12ga-2¾-3”.html


----------

